# Reptile Basking Logs



## JollyJo (May 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get fake basking logs/platforms for my beardie. It is my first beardie and I am fairly new to this. I have quickly realised that if he has an "accident" for want of a better word on bark logs, its a beggar to clean, and he does seem to like using his bark log as a toilet! I wondered if anyone had plastic /fake type logs, which would be easy to wipe down and where you can get them from
Thank you


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

JollyJo said:


> Does anybody know where I can get fake basking logs/platforms for my beardie. It is my first beardie and I am fairly new to this. I have quickly realised that if he has an "accident" for want of a better word on bark logs, its a beggar to clean, and he does seem to like using his bark log as a toilet! I wondered if anyone had plastic /fake type logs, which would be easy to wipe down and where you can get them from
> Thank you


To be honest i prefer black slate and its dead easy to clean where abouts are you


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't ever buy sandstone.. The doo doo's stain it real bad and it ends up looking crap.


Lew.


----------



## JollyJo (May 19, 2008)

Slate, never thought about that. I am in West Yorkshire. Would slate from garden centre be ok.
Cheers,
Jo


----------

